# looking for some lovely mice.



## viitabix (May 9, 2015)

Hello everyone.

My other half found and rescued a mouse that was just dumped in a forest/park in havering and we had her since last year September. She passed away 2 days ago (on our 2.5 year anniversary) and I'm taking this really badly - we just buried her today at the spot she was found.
We are actively looking for a pair of female mice as I just fell in love with her and cannot stand not to hear someone nibbling on some wood middle of the night or running in their wheel. 
I've tried to look for someone selling mice locally but cannot find anyone and was just wondering if there was anyone around the Romford/essex area.
Appreciate any help, thank you.


----------

